
Ask HN: Realistic to get an entry-level C++ job without professional experience? - young_fellow
Hello everyone,<p>I&#x27;ve been in the tech industry for 10 years now, working in a consultative role for a tech Fortune 100. I&#x27;ve always had an interest in programming and growing up I occasionally created scripts for gaming projects using the Allegro Library in C. While I&#x27;ve so far have had a successful career, I&#x27;ve found myself intellectually unchallenged in my job and unwilling to keep trying to convince myself that I was passionate&#x2F;interested in my work. So, I decided I would try to pursue programming professionally and as a back-up, I could always go back to a similar role if for any reason it didn&#x27;t work as planned.<p>I enrolled in a web development boot camp since I figured that would help me become a stronger candidate (I didn&#x27;t complete my bachelors), but after completing the course, I couldn&#x27;t help but find myself far more interested in the case uses of C&#x2F;C++, such as game production, audio programming, computer graphics, desktop software, etc. more than back-end and front-end web development. The problem I see with that is - there are barely any Junior&#x2F;entry-level C++ roles. The few that I see require 2+ years of experience AND a degree from a top CS program. I&#x27;m considering enrolling in a C++ course at one of the largest university in my city, but I figured I would ask for some advice&#x2F;feedback from HN first.<p>Is it unrealistic for someone without a CS degree to get an entry-level C++ developer job without prior professional experience? Would it be best that I get experience as a front&#x2F;back-end developer first? I&#x27;m aware that a language is just a tool, it just so happens that the programming fields that uses C++ are much more interesting to me.<p>Thank you!<p>(side note: I live in one of the largest cities in the US, but I have also been keeping an eye out at other tech hubs. I wouldn&#x27;t mind relocating if it&#x27;ll help me get my first job.)
======
bjourne
> Is it unrealistic for someone without a CS degree to get an entry-level C++
> developer job without prior professional experience?

If you have no degree, and can not otherwise demonstrate competency in C++ in
particular (github projects, etc? C experience could do too), then I think
yes. C++ requires stronger programming skills than most other languages.

~~~
aks2161989
Are you the creator of C++?

------
ccajas
I'm in a similar spot at you. I have no CS degree but I was fairly active in
creating game projects with C++ many years ago. Although I used SDL instead of
Allegro :)

I taught myself C++ when I was still in college for a digital media degree. As
time went on, I was learning how to use various IDEs and build processes, and
became active for a while on GameDev.net. I even made homebrew that natively
runs on PSP hardware, using an unofficial community-built toolchain. But there
was no Github to post my code to, and I didn't consider showing my game
projects to the companies I interviewed at as a beginner, because I was not
applying to game companies.

I eventually picked up web development jobs after graduation, but still doing
some C++ hobby work up until around 2011. My most complex C++ project was a
graphics framework built on the DirectX 9 API.

I would consider a C or C++ programming role for the right company, but you're
correct in that it's hard to get your foot into with your kind of credentials.
That is, unless you know someone who works at a company that is using it. A
lot of it is gatekeeping, honestly, but there is a real need to understand how
to write high-performance code with it.

Unfortunately most of my C++ dev work was lost in a hard drive crash. But I
don't know if project age is a factor too. As in, would most companies even
put stock in my ability to program in a language that I last used 7 years ago?

~~~
young_fellow
Hey, thanks for sharing your background. It does sound like we're in a similar
situation and although you're still looking for an opportunity to switch over
to C++ development, it is still motivating to hear someone else is striving
for a similar goal. The projects you've worked on in C++ sound interesting and
I think if you were capable of creating them when you were younger and had
less professional programming experience under your belt, there isn't any
reason you can't create some amazing projects now if you set your mind to it.
I would assume employers would want recent C++ examples/projects, but if you
can retrieve some of your old work, it wouldn't hurt to add them on GitHub for
someone to look over. Hopefully we can both get some good advice on this
thread. :)

------
arandr0x
My degree isn't in CS and I did this (at the time I didn't even have that non-
CS degree).

Leave the bootcamp off your resume, consider working for free (academia in
STEM fields tends to have volunteer C++ opportunities for undergrads),
consider gateway positions where you'll get to do some code. (For example, you
can usually get to write firmware even if hired as an electrical engineer, if
the hardware design responsibilities leave you the time, and most C++ shops
have QA positions where they'll let you write automated google tests).
Consider a .NET or Java position (there you can apply with your bootcamp cred)
for an app that also has some C++ components; apps dealing with audio/video or
performance bits are good for this.

Fewer companies use C++, so expect the search to take time.

Don't be afraid of smaller companies or newer companies, they tend to have
hiring processes that do not emphasize degrees as much. Ask everyone you know
on linkedin if they know of a company that uses C++; you could have a surprise
and referrals will help if you have no degree.

------
DrNuke
Show, don’t tell: a well-crafted portfolio aimed at the industry that suits
you the most will help you get your foot in the door... as for the doors to be
knocked on, corporate websites and LinkedIn are your best friends. Good luck!

~~~
young_fellow
Thank you, I'll keep this in mind when I'm actively applying for positions
regardless of the path I take.

------
sedeki
I was in a similar situation, and now I have my first C++ job. I think that
learning a few frameworks and libraries (Qt, Boost, ...) helped as well.

Definitely not unrealistic, just slightly harder.

What industry (finance, gaming, etc) are you looking to join by the way?

------
matt_the_bass
Have you considered reaching out to your contacts in your current network to
ask about positions? Maybe one of the customers you consulted with?

